# First motorhome



## Tig1050 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, My fiancée and I have decided to purchase our 1st motorhome. We quite like the Auto trail Cheyenne layout, any recommendations or better options?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome. Good luck with it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anything you buy will be too small. Buy a bigger one.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome

What attracts you to the Cheyenne layout?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the Cheyenne had a few different layouts depending on model and year


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...hence the question.

I suspect another one hit wonder tbh!


----------

